# UW 1440p 100hz Monitor läuft nur auf 60hz



## Brocx (4. Januar 2019)

*UW 1440p 100hz Monitor läuft nur auf 60hz*

Hallo,

ich habe heute meinen neuen Samsung C34H892WJU 34" UW eingerichtet. Der Monitor wird mit 1440p und 100hz beworben. 
Nach der Einrichtung ist mir aufgefallen, dass er nur mit 50hz lief. Das konnte ich auf 60hz hochstellen, aber die gekauften 100hz bekomme ich leider nicht. Ich nutze das mitgelieferte HDMI Kabel (der Mitarbeiter von Notebooksbilliger meinte das müsste damit auf jeden Fall gehen). 
Soweit ich weiß verfügt der Monitor über DP 1.2 und HDMI 2.0.
Habe leider kein DP Kabel rumliegen um zu testen ob es daran liegt. 
Habt ihr irgendwelche Tipps? 
LG


----------



## JoM79 (4. Januar 2019)

*AW: UW 1440p 100hz Monitor läuft nur auf 60hz*

Kannst du zwischen HDMI 1.4 und HDMI 2.0 im OSD wählen?
Ich gehe jetzt auch mal davon aus, dass deine GPU HDMI 2.0 kann.


----------



## Brocx (4. Januar 2019)

*AW: UW 1440p 100hz Monitor läuft nur auf 60hz*

Habe grade nachgeguckt HDMI 2.0 ist vom Monitor aktiviert. Ich hab eine GTX 770 von GIGABYTE verbaut hab leider auf die schnelle nichts dazu gefunden ob die HDMI 2.0 kann...


----------



## JoM79 (4. Januar 2019)

*AW: UW 1440p 100hz Monitor läuft nur auf 60hz*

Kann sie nicht.
Da musst du DP nutzen oder eine neue Karte mit HDMI 2.0 kaufen.


----------



## Brocx (4. Januar 2019)

*AW: UW 1440p 100hz Monitor läuft nur auf 60hz*

Okay super danke dir! Wo genau kann ich das denn nachlesen welche Standards meine Karte unterstützt?


----------



## JoM79 (4. Januar 2019)

*AW: UW 1440p 100hz Monitor läuft nur auf 60hz*

Müsstest du in alten Tests gucken, aber normalerweise HDMI 1.4, DP 1.2 und halt DVI und VGA.


----------



## Brocx (4. Januar 2019)

*AW: UW 1440p 100hz Monitor läuft nur auf 60hz*

Okay und DP1.2 unterstützt die 3440x1440p mit 100hz?


----------



## JoM79 (4. Januar 2019)

*AW: UW 1440p 100hz Monitor läuft nur auf 60hz*

Jap.


----------



## Brocx (4. Januar 2019)

*AW: UW 1440p 100hz Monitor läuft nur auf 60hz*

Danke bist der beste!


----------



## Turo1984 (7. Januar 2019)

*AW: UW 1440p 100hz Monitor läuft nur auf 60hz*

Kannst Du mal über deine Erfahrung zu dem Monitor berichten? Sobald das Displayport Kabel da ist?


----------



## Brocx (12. Januar 2019)

*AW: UW 1440p 100hz Monitor läuft nur auf 60hz*

Zum Monitor an sich kann ich eigentlich nur gutes sagen (abgesehen von dem offensichtlichen Problem, das ich jetzt aber noch nicht auf den Monitor schieben will). Der Preis (550€) ist meiner Meinung nach in Ordnung. Dafür das man hier ein UWQHD Monitor mit (angeblich) 100hz bekommt bin ich damit sehr zufrieden. Das Design finde ich sehr schick und kann m. M. n. auch mit Monitoren um die 1000€ mithalten. Die Seitenränder sind sehr schmal und auch der Monitorstand sieht sehr gut aus. Der Monitor ist höhenverstellbar und lässt sich horizontal und vertikal drehen. 
Kleines Manko was ich ansprechen möchte ist, dass sehr viel Plastik verbaut ist. Das ist natürlich für Monitore an sich normal, nur finde ich dadurch das die Anschlüsse hinten unter einer Plastikabdeckung versteckt sind, die über diese typischen abbrechenden Haken eingeklipst wird, mache ich mir etwas Sorgen darüber wie oft man die rein und rausmachen kann bis die eben abbrechen. Kabelmanagement ist dadurch aber deutlich erleichtert vor allem auch weil man die Kabel durch den Stand nach hinten raus laufen lassen kann. 
Außerdem muss ich noch sagen, dass der Monitor eine sehr hohe "Tiefe" hat. Sprich ich habe einen 80cm tiefen Tisch der an einer Wand steht. Der Monitor steht bei mir soweit hinten wie es geht, aber ich finde immernoch, dass er etwas zu nah steht. Kann da jetzt aber schlecht vergleichen wie das bei anderen UW so ist. 
Es ist zwar ein Samsung Monitor aber dieser hier wurde jetzt nicht mit dieser Quantum Dot Technologie beworben (keine Ahnung ob das einen riesenunterschied macht). Laut verschiedenen Tests soll die Bildqualität eher mittelmäßig sein, ist mir bisher aber nicht großartig negativ aufgefallen.
Auch wenn die negativen Sachen in dem kleinen "Review" hier überwiegen bin ich doch mehr als zufrieden mit dem Monitor. Wenn jetzt nur noch das Hz Problem gelöst wäre, wäre ich super happy 
Falls du noch Fragen hast frag ruhig ich versuch die so gut es geht zu beantworten.


----------



## Brocx (12. Januar 2019)

*AW: UW 1440p 100hz Monitor läuft nur auf 60hz*

@JoM79 wäre super wenn du nochmal drüber guckst, vielleicht hast du ja noch ne idee...
Hi ich melde mich jetzt mal zurück und berichte über den aktuellen Stand. 
Also ich habe mir nun endlich ein DP Kabel organisiert und musst leider feststellen, dass das nichts an meiner Situation geändert hat. Ich werde gleich nochmal versuchen alle Treiber zu updaten, aber ansonsten weiß ich auch nicht weiter. 
Also aktuell ist der Monitor über ein DP Kabel an meiner GTX 770 (Gigabyte 2GB VRAM) angeschlossen. Sowohl in der NVIDIA Systemsteuerung als auch in den Win Anzeigeeinstellungen lässt sich nur 50 oder 60hz auswählen.


----------



## Turo1984 (12. Januar 2019)

*AW: UW 1440p 100hz Monitor läuft nur auf 60hz*

Hey danke fürs Feedback zum Monitor. Ich hatte ihn zwischenzeitlich auch mal kurz hier 
100hz hatte problemlos geklappt, ich kann dir leider nich mehr sagen ob über hdmi oder DisplayPort..

Ich hab aber soviele Monitore hier gehabt die letzten Tage, aber wo hast du die hz denn eingestellt?
Schau mal ob das dir hilft: 
Anleitung: 120 & 144 Hertz Monitor unter Windows 10 korrekt einstellen • Der Tutonaut


----------



## Brocx (12. Januar 2019)

*AW: UW 1440p 100hz Monitor läuft nur auf 60hz*

Hi, also ich habe versucht über die NVIDIA Systemsteuerung und über die Windows Anzeigeeinstellungen die Aktualisierungsrate anzupassen.
Habe jetzt von einem Kollegen den Tipp bekommen unter der NVIDIA Systemsteuerung, über "Anpassen" meine eigenen Hz Zahl einzugeben. Danach wurde auch unter den Windows Anzeigeeinstellungen 100hz akzeptiert. Das kam mir jetzt aber trotzdem etwas frickelig vor, da man da ja auch zustimmen musste, dass eventuell Garantie verfällt usw..
Naja so einen riesenunterschied zwischen 60hz und 100hz merke ich jetzt noch nicht wirklich.

Die Tipps aus deiner Anleitung haben also auch nicht funktioniert ich musste wirklich über anpassen eine custom hz zahl einstellen.


----------



## Turo1984 (12. Januar 2019)

*AW: UW 1440p 100hz Monitor läuft nur auf 60hz*

Hm. Der Unterschied 60hz zu 100hz ist eigentlich kaum zu übersehen, zumindest wenn man nen Shooter anschmeisst..... und ja, auch die Maus läuft flüssiger in Windows 

Vllt den Monitortreiber von Samsung mal installieren? Ich trau dem Braten nicht, das Ganze über customeinstellungen hinterlegt zu haben...

Hast du nen Shooter zum testen da? Denk dran auch ingame die Auflösung @100hz einzustellen. Müsste ein Unterschied wie Tag und Nacht sein. 60hz sahen für mich nach einmaligem Test auf 100hz nur noch ruckelig aus...
Voraussetzung ist natürlich dass du ingame die 100fps auch erreichst, aber denke das ist klar ✌️


----------



## Brocx (12. Januar 2019)

*AW: UW 1440p 100hz Monitor läuft nur auf 60hz*

Ja, habe inzwischen nochmal mehrere Vergleiche gemacht indem ich ein paar mal zwischen 60hz und 100hz geswitched bin. Bemerke es jetzt doch das die Maus flüssiger läuft. Werde auch gleich nochmal mit shootern testen.


----------

